# Forging the Corruptor



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Current Status:









The Corruptor: I've had an idea to build my own custom Daemon Engine for a while now (pretty much since the 5th ed CSM codex came out and everything in it was so boring). I finally bought all the kits and tools (hopefully) I will need for this project. Now that the 6th ed codex is on its way, I'm hoping they will include some generic Daemon Engines that I can count-as my Corruptor. Not a big deal if they don't though; I'll just make some custom rules for it. 

What I want it to look like: I want to build this beastie to look like a gorilla, with big knuckled over forearms and a thick chest that tapers to a small pair of hind legs. 









Instead of having a lower back, I picture the model having an exposed spinal column that connects to the 'hip bone'. So big up front and real small in the back. I'm hoping that the exposed bones and contrasting size will give it a little more of an 'evil' look.

I purchased the Talos Pain Engine to use the spinal, bone-like pieces and the body adn probably all the fun spikey bits. I also bought a Sentinel to use the legs as the hind quarters and some Defiler claws for the front arms. I also went and got a bunch of conversion/modeling tools:razor saw, GS modeling tool, magnets, exacto, files.

Fluff: _The Corruptor was originally created by the Forge of Souls as a beast of burden. Like the Terran Oxyn, the Corruptor's immense strength made it possible to move large objects and operate the heavy machinery of the Chaos Forge. 

Realizing the potential for war of these powerful beasts, the Masters of the Dark Forge began to convert the Corruptor for destruction. It's incredible strength allows the Daemon Engine to carry heavy weapons normally too large for a creature its size.

Most Corruptors are not dedicated to one of the Chaos Gods but some have been found in the armies of Nurgle and Khorne. Nurgle dedicated Corruptors are often seen fitted with the virulent pus cannons or pulling the great Plague Engines of the Lord of Decay. Where the old Terran Oxyns fertilized the ground, the Corruptors help pollute it._


I will get some pictures up soon. I've already begun a little bit, but I haven't gotten too far into this project. As I go, I am welcome to any and all comments about any aspect of the Corruptor: the fluff, the actual conversion, etc.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok. I'm back and here is the first set of pictures.

This the frame for the neck and shoulder area. This is essentially the beginning of the Corruptor. I can't wait to finish and see how it's changed.









This next picture shows the frame sitting parallel to the table, but when it's built it will have one corner of the frame pointing straight down. The head, then, will come straight out from the neck area rather than up and out. 

I was orginally going to use the Talos body as the Corruptors body and build a frame around it with Plasticard, but it was way too small. So now it's the head.

I also used a razor saw to cut off the uppermost corner of the frame and glued a long piece of plasticard to serve as the shoulder girdle; basically it's where the shoulder plates will attach.









Since gorillas have big muscle-y necks, I needed to construct some trapezius muscle plates. Sticky tack was used to hold them in place for shaping and gluing. I will be green stuffing the spaces around the base of the head later. At this point, the head is not attached. It still needs a lot of work and I don't want to glue it down until I get it close to how I want it to look. So, it's just sticky tacked in there.









Here is the first attempt at shoulder plates. I didn't like how they looked and ended up shaping them a little (next picture)

















Here are the formed shoulder plates. They are still stickied at this point and need to be glued and filed smooth.









That's all I've got for now. Next step is to form the other shoulder and get them both glued down. Then I will probably start working on the head.

EDIT: Finished the other side of the shoulders


----------



## blind_freak (Dec 8, 2009)

What are you using for a head? Will it be one of the greaterdemon/soul grinder heads? Or are you going to go for a more machined look. In any case don't forget to green stuff the shit out the surface of the plasticard that way you can shape it into faces/sores/skulls/etc. You might want to look at the pyrovore for a "pus cannon" too (although it seems like it might be too small). Looks good though, I like it.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm using the Talos Pain Engine's body as the head. That's what the gray is in the pictures above. I definitely plan on green stuffing detail and adding plenty of spiky bits to the armor. I'm going for a hybrid of machine and muscle, but primarily machine.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

So, if I remember correctly, I actually posted the following pictures way back in September when the work was actually done. Unfortunately, Heresy started going all cuckoo-bananas around that time and I believe that entire post was deleted. So I reckon I'll just re-up them.

Here is the spine of the beast. I cut and recombined the tail of the Talos to make it.









The original torso of the Corruptor:

























I wasn't super pleased with the look so far, especially with where the neck connected to the body. I felt that he needed a little more frontal bulk. The original squared frame was a little too...square. So I bulked him up. He's becoming a real beefcake.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Next I added the Defiler arms and connected the back end of the spine to a pair of Sentinel legs.

































It's a little hard to tell in the 3rd picture but the back right leg was a little wonky. It took some work getting it apart and repositioned as it was super glued already, but with a little slicing and dicing I was able to get it into a more realistic placement. I also added some chaosy tentacles coming out of the hole the spine connects to the body using some Talos tentacles.

















You can see from that last picture that the shoulder joint needs a little covering up but I am not looking forward to trying to cut a piece of plasticard to fit into the spot underneath the shoulder plate! :ireful2: That's why it's been 2 months and its still not done. :laugh:

My next step is to build a magnetized weapon system. I will be building some sort of long range gun (no rules or name at the moment) as well as a Pus Cannon (Range: Template, S4, AP3, Type: Torrent, Poisoned (2+)).


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

amazing work so far, cant wait to see it completed, if you pull it off it will be awsome.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you! I'm fairly confident in my ability to build the basic structure and shape of the monster. It's going to be green stuffing the details and adding the superficials that is going to be a real challenge for me.


----------

